# Massachusetts Beekeeper's Association Field Day 2011



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

I hope to see you at
Massachusetts Beekeeper's Association Field Day 
6th Annual Field Day



Saturday, June 25th, 2011
UMass Agronomy Farm
River Road (off of RT.116 )
South Deerfield,MA 01373 


Map


http://maps.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X3oDMTE...om=17&q1=23%20river%20rd%20s%20deerfield%20ma


Hosted by the Franklin County 

http://massbee.org/meetings 


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

The field day is always a good time! We will be giving a presentation called, "Progress Towards a Treatment Free Northern Apiary", where we will discuss what we have been doing, what has worked, what has failed, where we are, how we think we could have gotten here faster, etc. Small cell, breeding, overwintering, testing stock, choosing stock, management practice, etc.

Look forward to seeing Jim, Cam, Jeff, and others from Beesource there  If anyone wants to buy some virgins, let me know well ahead of time and I will bring them to the field day. We will also have books (and will sign them even if you bought them elsewhere....Jeff, don't forget this year) and chocolate (The Queen of Chocolate).

deknow


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

glad to see i left an impression lol


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Coming up in about 2 weeks.


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

I set an alarm and still managed to miss it. So for those who made it how was it?


----------

